# Attack of the Shadow Fox



## kyeugh (Jul 2, 2012)

May tossed her head over her shoulder.  Nothing.  The other shoulder.  Still nothing.  She stopped running for a moment and slammed her back against the cold, metal wall.  She breathed heavy, her paranoid eyes scanning the area from what she had been running from- whatever it was.
May wasn't necessarily proud of being as jumpy as she was, but this was something completely different.  Ash's clammy unconscious body lay on the ground, pale and lifeless, about a mile back.  That's how far May had been sprinting away from whatever knocked Ash out.
Something whizzed past her ear- something fast.   It sounded like a whistling bullet that scarcely missed her face, but she was smarter than that.  If whatever was chasing May had a gun, Ash would be dead easy.
She sucked in another breath of musty air and tried to run again, but was abruptly stopped when the ground broke out in a small tremor.  Dust that had settled in the area rose up, and worked its way into May's throat, causing her to cough.  A loud shrieking sound reverberated through the area, so loud it lightly pushed May's hair back like the wind.  Then it struck.
A huge golden dragon came flying from nowhere- it was like a big vicious worm with a head, and it launched past May, its seemingly endless body going on and on until its plumy tail came into sight and then whipped away.
"What was that?" May whispered to herself.  Crazy is what it was.  Then everything was ghastly quiet again, until footsteps sounded and broke the silence.  May clenched her fists just in case it was someone undesirable, but the silhouette came closer and May recognized it as someone familiar-
"Ash?"  He reached his hand out and touched May's face.  "Are you real?"  May, however turned on the gesture made her, slapped Ash's hand away.  "Of course I'm real."  Ash scowled.  "I don't trust that- not for a second.  The real May wouldn't slap my arm like that."  Pikachu climbed up Ash's shoulder.  "Pikachu, Iron Tail!"  The yellow mouse leaped high into the air, its zig-zagged tail changing into solid steel. It attempted to slam the mighty appendage onto May, but she nimbly caught it and threw it down.  "Are you crazy Ash?"
Without warning, a column of flames shot from nowhere, almost scorching the pair into oblivion.  "What's going on?" May hollered.  Too much was the answer that she knew.  Ash trying to kill her, a golden dragon, and forbading flame- what _was_ going on?
The jet of fire died, but its impact stayed.  Anything flammable was engulfed in dangerous fire.  May almost screamed, but her voice was useless.  Then the fire tinted black until it turned into a shadowy substance.  And out from it crawled a black terror of illusion- Zoroark.  It screamed out parts of its name, its claws glowing scarlet in the dark hallway.  It lashed out on them, slashing them with its bright red claws and almost mortally wounding May.  Her back slid down the wall, her holding her hip as it died her clothes red.
Ash, nevertheless, was not as badly injured, and Pikachu was unscathed and full of vigor.  "Pikachu, Thunderbolt!" The rodent's cheeks surged with electric power, and a blast of thunder shot from it, engulfing the Illusion Fox in a wave of electricity.  It roared, and hurled a Shadow Ball at Pikachu.  "Dodge it, then use Quick Attack!"  Drawing in silver light from around it, Pikachu dashed toward Zoroark and lunged at its stomach, smashing it into the wall and harshly damaging it.  "This isn't over!  Pikachu, finish 'em off with Electro Ball!" The faithful spark of electricity formed over Pikachu's tail.  It spun around acrobatically, the ball growing larger all the while.  "Bikaaaa..."  Zoroark picked itself up and howled louder than ever.  With every ounce of might it had left, it put its arms together and smashed them into the ground, resulting in a red explosion.  "Ja-Pi!" The Electro Ball was launched from Pikachu just as this happened.  The projectile crashed into the fox, but the red rush still captured the trio.  They screamed in pain as it smashed them against the wall, likely fracturing some of their bones.  Pikachu gracefully landed on all fours, growling, cheeks crackling.  The Zoroark was out cold.
May groaned, and Ash looked down at her.  "It's okay, May.  It's all over.  Let's get you out of here."


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 3, 2012)

Moved to the main writing forum - the author's lounge is for writing discussion, rather than the writing itself. You may want to add a label to the title by editing the first post and clicking 'Go Advanced'.

Additionally, please stop tagging threads with your own username; an all posts by <username> function already exists.


----------

